# Looking for feedback from other women



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

I am 48 and I recently began road cycling - bought my bike on April 15, 2013. My fiancée and I try to ride together about 2-3 days/week, only 15-26 miles/ride (so my muscles and fanny can adjust) although we plan to increase that very soon. He is much more advanced and has competed successfully; been riding since grade school. He coaches and encourages me, politely waits for me. When we are finished riding, he will continue on or do hill repeats during the ride so we both get our challenges and I don't feel like I am keeping him from enjoying his ride. But most of the ride we ride together. And he helps me. He's been wonderfully patient and supportive. Especially because I AM INCREDIBLY SLOW ON ANY HILLS! My question for you ladies is...how am I doing? I have been steadily averaging 13.7mph on rolling terrain here in Virginia. I am riding for 1-2hrs 2-3 times/week and am using a trainer for about 20 minutes an additional time or two per week practicing/experimenting with things like one-legged pedaling, standing up, saddle tilt, getting in and out of the clips, balance, position. I feel like I should be able to go faster than my grandmother uphill! Today it felt like a victory when I passed a turtle going up a 15% grade. Am I just being too hard on myself? Do I need more time? Is this where I should be? I'd love some feedback, ladies! Thanks. 😎 Signed, the poky peddler.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome.

I think you are doing marvelously. I too started biking at a later age (46) and I feel your pain about the hills. Our hearts will not respond like younger people, or those who have been doing extensive exercises their whole life. Like your hubby, mine is a terrific biker too, so I have him ride his mountain bike when he rides with me so he gets quite the workout . 

I don't know MPH or Miles, but I'm thinking that 13.7 mph must be close to 20km/hr which is where I started out (and I live in hilly terrain). I started with a simple 20km loop, then progressed to biking into work (40km, maybe 30miles???) in the summer to give me a goal or objective to get on my bike and ride. The best advice I got while doing hills was to gear down, don't try to "mash" up the hills. I also found the more I ride the better I became. Now at 51, I can do 60km no problem at about 23km/hr on hilly, 26km/hr on fairly flat terrain and doing my first metric century this summer.

I don't do any formal training, as that would just be like work for me and wouldn't be enjoyable. I do, however, jog on any mornings, in any weather, that I don't bike (which is a short season here as I live in Canada). If I can't workout outside, I won't do it. 

I do know that at my age, my endurance goes quickly if I am dormant and is slow to improve once I start up again. Not like when I was 30 years younger. So don't be too hard on yourself and ride lots, but don't push yourself so it doesn't become fun. Hopefully hubby will give you some tips that help your endurance so you'll be speeding right along with him.


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! I, too bike to work on some days but it is only 1km for me. And I walk otherwise. I also usually run a couple days a week, about 15-20km/week. But I won't do it in nasty weather either. I've been having some trouble getting/staying comfortable in my saddle after about 15 minutes. I ordered a Selle Italia saddle and it arrived this evening. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow if the thunderstorms hold off! I do wear padded bibs but my fanny is still rather sensitive. I'm hoping that will change with time.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Hills: ugh! I'm 46 and have been riding about 2 years. You're numbers sound good to me, especially for only being several weeks into riding. I suck at hills and my goal for this year is to improve. I rode with a very experienced rider about 6 weeks ago who told me to maintain a cadence of at least 80 rpms on the hills (so keep gearing down to maintain this cadence). It's soooo hard. I'm in much better shape than I was 2 years ago and the hills still get me. I do have asthma which hinders the climbing a bit and makes my heart rate higher than other people. But I'm going to keep training on the hills so I can improve. 

Saddle: like you I've been having serious saddle issues. I have a new bike since my prior one was wrecked in an accident. I was starting to think that the new saddle wasn't very comfortable since I was feeling it too much. Then I went on a 50 mile ride on crappy roads and really hurt myself. I bruised lots of the soft tissue and tendons on the left side of my bottom and had numbness that lasted over a week. I'm going to try saddle no. 3 tomorrow: a Selle Italia. 

Having a tender bottom is normal when you're first starting out, BUT the pain should dissipate after 5 to 10 minutes into your ride. On long rides, it's not uncommon to get uncomfortable, but you should be able to shift around the saddle to alleviate the discomfort. Definitely try a new saddle if you're experiencing numbness or tenderness that does not dissipate and only get's worse.


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

I’d say you’re doing well for the amount of time you’ve ridden! You just need to build more base miles. As that happens riding will start to get easier. On the days you're on the trainer do some high cadence work for 10 minutes straight or so. That will help with your cadence on the hills. Hills are more effort, you know it, don’t expect to go fast at this point in your training. Try and relax and use hills as a challenge and motivation. Each time you reach the top of a climb you’ve proven to yourself you can do it. Mental motivation is an important aspect of cycling too!

Slow and relaxed with an open chest position for easy breathing (hands on hoods, arms relaxed and wider than your hips and back straight) is the best use of your energy and breath on hills. As you ride more hills you’ll find a rhythm of position, movement and breathing that works best for you. Your fiancee sounds like a good resource for helping you learn those things. Keep hydrated and your body well fueled from healthy sources! 
Pretty soon you’ll be doing hill intervals.

For your saddle soreness make sure your bike fit, especially the saddle position is right. Stand up every 10 minutes or so for a minute or so. Maybe try some chamois cream. Hoping whatever is causing it is solved soon!!!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

One thing I do on hills is to only look about 50 feet in front of me and break the bigger hills into "goals" or "targets" to get by. I just find breaking them up into smaller pieces seems to make the hills easier.

I use a Selle Italia SLK and love it and with the exception of the first few rides of the season I have no pain.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Padded bike shorts/pants/capris?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think you're doing pretty good!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

You sound like you're doing good to me! Hills slow me down, too.

Your fiancée sounds like a peach. Some guys can't just pull back to enjoy riding with their partner. You will get better, and then you can learn to draft off of him! Then your average can go up about 1-2mph.


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your support, encouragement and sound advice/tips. Am now up to 14.8mph and trying to keep near 80rpms when not on a hill. My fiancée deploys to Africa next week so am going to ride some with our local club so I can keep improving over the next 6 months while he is away. Still having saddle issues but 20 miles is no sweat now. Have done as much as 26. Aiming for 30+ mile rides next week once this rainstorm the east coast is having leaves. Thanks again to each of you who replied!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so happy that you are progressing on your cycling, but sad to hear about your hubby deploying. Hopefully cycling with your local club will help the time go by quickly.


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

That is my hope! I'm keeping busy at work and shopping for a carbon fiber bike, and hope to do two club rides a week. Got a hands free leash so I can take the greyhound with me when I run hope I can keep up?  I will probably rearrange all the furniture in the house at least twice and clean out the garage too. Organize the spice cabinet on rainy days...you know, all those thrilling things!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

A lot of it has to do with the bike you have .. if it fits you properly and the gearing. I started out with a Specialized Dolce Sport comp that was fitted to me at a LBS and purchased from there. I asked about other organizations that I could get involved to get motivated. At that time I needed to lose weight and get muscle tone, plus I was diagnosed with severe Osteoporosis several years back and treated for it. I don't like using todays methods of treatments (overdosing not knowing what individual dosage is needed .. thus many women are fracturing bones from brittle bones too much calcium. Weight bearing exercise and proper diet IMO is so much better. I also have had previous knees and back surgeries, so I am limited to what kinds of exercising I can do. Biking works as it is low impact.
It was back in early April early May that I bought the road bike. The shop owner handed me a flyer that a local couple wanted to start a group ride twice a week from my town to a state park .. there and back, stop back in town for coffee before splitting up. I inquired, joined in and have met some very dedicated cyclists who have been biking for years. I have learned so much since I am new too. One guy is a bike mechanic in a Cycle shop down in Ohio and I had mentioned that I was interested in getting a touring bike. I prefer to do my in town errands, including groceries on bike leaving the car parked in the garage. I have lost more than 20 lbs, with about 5 to go to get to my target weight. I feel so much better and I am better fit I also bought a new Trek 520 touring bike which I hope to do some small jaunts to begin with and this is the perfect all around do everything bike. It is geared to haul extra weight and still get up those hills with ease because of the gearing ratios. I absolutely love this bike as it has such a great ride smoothing out nasty bumps in the road where as my Dolce *throws* me over them. We even bike in the rain as long as it isn't thundering/lightening. Anyways, the bike tech in our group offered me a deal that I just could not pass up on a small Trek 520 51c loaded w/fenders, front and rear racks, Ritchey adjustable stem, shimano SPD peddles, Bontrager computer, Topeak Morph road pump and some chain oil & a Park allen wrench. The bike was less $60, and everything else was 15% off. And he didn't charge me for putting all the stuff on it :0) 
I later bought a Brooks saddle from a different shop.

And this is my newest baby ..

View attachment 285993


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

Jefhremy said:


> Hopefully cycling with your local club will help the time go by quickly.


Thanks! So far it has helped tremendously! 
🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲😎


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

You guys are great! You've all helped inspire me to keep going! I now ride over 100 miles most weeks. My longest ride to date in one day is 64miles. We regularly ride over 30 miles at least 3xweek. I have entered a century ride with a group next month and have ordered a carbon fiber bike and am anxiously awaiting its arrival later this month! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

I too have a bike for going to work and errands. It's a Specialized Ariel with a basket and headlight. My Trek Alfa was my first road bike in April. I rode a few demo bikes but was not impressed enough to upgrade. Luckily, when my Honey deployed he suggested I try his out. While it is WAY to large for me, it has otherwise spoiled me. Since I ride so much more comfortably and for longer distances on his bike I ordered a 2014 womens version of the same brand, custom fit for me. Congrats on the weight loss! I've lost about 5 lbs. Ten more to go! Keep pedaling!


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

Re the saddle, I would add that a cutout might help. 

The one that came on my bike ate me alive, but I switched to a specialized Ruby saddle with a cutout. It is a very small, very hard saddle, but it is OK for 4-5 hours at a whack. 

That cutout makes ALL the difference.


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

Good point! I have the Ruby on my Trek and you are right, it is REALLY hard! I have a Selle Italia Gel Flow with a cut out not the other bike I ride and I LOVE that


----------



## Brava911 (May 22, 2013)

BTW guys...I logged my first 1000 miles last month! SO psyched!


----------



## flowers (Sep 5, 2013)

you are marvelous! i just start my riding two months ago. cheer up!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, good for you!


----------

